# Worthing girl uses high-tech equipment for diabetes



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

SOME high-tech equipment is helping an eight-year-old girl manage her diabetes. Saffron Harmston-Essex was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes last year after dramatically losing weight and feeling thirsty all the time. Her mum Sue, of St Andrew?s Road, said: ?Saffron was a healthy little girl until, out of nowhere, the signs of diabetes appeared.  ?Within the space of a month she had lost a huge amount of weight and was needing to drink all the time, which raised alarm bells.?

http://www.worthingherald.co.uk/news/worthing_girl_uses_high_tech_equipment_for_diabetes_1_3015823


----------

